# B-12 and omega 3 together....any good?



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I got some B-12 vitamins and Omega 3 fish oil tablets. Anyone here taken them together? What were the results?


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I had good results with Omega 3 fish oil and B complex supplements together. At least initially. Seemed as good as my ADs without the awful sexual side effects. 

I haven't been as good about taking them every day lately and my depression seems worse lately.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the response! Well it looks like I will have to take at least the omega 3 daily and the B12 every other day so I don't get constipated.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

forever_dreamer said:


> Thanks for the response! Well it looks like I will have to take at least the omega 3 daily and the B12 every other day so I don't get constipated.


Hey, I take concentrated fish-oil, B12 and magnesium. I feel they all help and would recommend them to you or anyone else too.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't help at all.


----------

